
Visa for Startup - rajs123
What are the best ways to start a startup as a non-US resident? Some possible options (I am not sure about the validity of them all):
- Get a CEO having a green card and register yourself with some other position?
- Come to US with L1A visa to get green card quickly<p>Do you know how did top companies with non-US founders deal with this? (e.g: Stripe). As far as I know Stripe has Irish founders.
Also, I think Romesh Wadhwani of Symphony Group completed PhD in US and later worked to get Symphony started.
======
pnako
There is this convenient thing called "the rest of the world".

